# My thoughts exactly. lololol



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

With all of this talk about bloody rags I'd call for the Medic too!!:lol: :lol: :yikes: Ahhhhhhh!!! This was my first time in the womens section too. I think it was the title that drew me in...... :help: Yep, I learned about this one. I do have to admit though. River Ladie's rant was actually pretty funny. It made me laugh.


----------

